# New Red Brick



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Has anyone tried the new Red Brick from Square Mile yet?

Red Brick has been my favourite coffee for some time (back to when it was Winter/summer espresso), however I didn't enjoy the blend they had during this winter so I moved to other beans.

I am currently finishing some other coffee and I am keen to try the new blend.


----------



## Russ Evans (Jan 29, 2012)

As far as I'm aware v3 isn't available yet. There were some recent updates from James on Twitter saying 'coming soon' but there hasn't been anything recently..

Russ.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

I am pretty sure the version currently on the website is the new one...


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

They are definitely on v3! In the picture below the bag on the left is v2 roasted 20th feb and the bag on the right roasted 27th feb is v3.

Not far into it yet but enjoying it!


----------



## Russ Evans (Jan 29, 2012)

Interesting as this is from the Square Mile site...

From the Fazenda Sertão you can expect an intensely buttery, syrupy mouthfeel with notes of toasted nuts, cocoa and molasses. This is a wonderfully sweet coffee, and combines with milk superbly.

From the Samaniego you will find buckets of juicy tropical fruit, and a honey sweetness. Notes of mango, passion fruit and ripe orange citrus add stunning complexity and tastiness to the blend.

From the La Serrania you should get a very strong tropical fruit nose, followed by peach, apricots and sweet red berries. This is all topped off by a intense golden syrup sweetness.

This version of the blend was created and released on March 7th 2012.

Russ.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well I hope the latest Red Brick is good, I treated myself to a bag this week which should arrive tomorrow. I'm almost as excited about it as I am the new Extract Dr Strangelove which should arrive on thursday!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Dr Strangebean! How did your red brick turn out?

I've just ordered a bag from the same stuff blended on 7th March.

Hopefully won't take long to dial in.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a shot of the new one at Prufrock the other day and it was beautiful. Reckon it might be a little tricky to dial in since it's got a lot of tropical zest in it and might err towards sour easily. I'm gonna buy some myself tomorrow.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sorry Fatboy, only just spotted this one!

The new Red Brick is gorgeous! I was always a bit of a Square Mile sceptic but not any more, it really is fantastic! If you check out the god shot thread, I think I posted something about it there. It has restored my faith that good coffee can come from Colombia, rather than the grassy and unpleasent stuff I have had until now, It is intensely fruity, sweet and juicy, Its quite a tricky one to get dialled in for the 15g VST but well worth the hassle, until you are hitting the magic 28-30 second pull, it will channel for a passtime but this stops once you are there. It has a great body and mouthfeel, This may be argued but I found that it was best once it had cooled just enough to take the burn off, the easier it is to hold in your mouth and really get a good swirl, the more variety and complexity you discover in its aladins cave of flavour!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I think I have experienced most of those difficulties with Has Bean Oporapa. Also a Colombian and if you haven't tried it yet....DO IT NOW!

I made a shot the other day and the only thing I could think after taking a few sips was...wow is this for real?

Such intense sweetness really balances out the berry acidity. Must be brewed at the correct temperature though, any drop and it'll sour.

If this red brick has elements of that intensity (also found in Aladins cave of flavour) I'll be happy.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I wish I'd persevered with the Oporapa in espresso now, I gave up after wasting 100g of it. I was gifted some Red Brick today and it didn't take too long to dial in surprisingly - it needs a pretty fine grind, almost the finest on my vario. Will get some more once I'm out, I love it.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Batman, have you had a cheeky taste of the Red Brick yet? or are you being a good boy and giving them a few days?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Ha ha ha I have no idea who you could be referring to.

Unfortunately I missed the post man so my red brick is chillin' in the depot at the mo.

I've still got a cheeky bit of home roasted brazilian I'm enjoying as brewed to keep me going till red brick has rested for a few days.

Should be good at the weekend if it was roasted yesterday?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

They're doing free shots of Red Brick at Curators Coffee off Fenchurch street tomorrow if anyone's near by.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Earlepap said:


> They're doing free shots of Red Brick at Curators Coffee off Fenchurch street tomorrow if anyone's near by.


Times like this I miss living in Walthamstow!


----------



## Spooks (Feb 20, 2012)

Tried this in a cafe in Edinburgh and it was very sweet on first sip and then acidic bordering on sourness, had a flat white with it and it was very nice indeed.

May buy a bag when i need some and try it out at home, seemed very cheap @ under £4 a 200g bag


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Damn you red brick!

Stop being so hard to grind!


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

4 days into this coffee and absolutely love it. used the brewing guide on the SM website and found it pretty much bang-on.

Using 17.5g into 27-29 grams in about 28 sec

Not sure if it helps FB but my vario setting is with the macro on finest and the micro pretty slap bang in the middle.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Is that a VST basket you're using dan or the standard Gaggia one?


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Earlepap said:


> Is that a VST basket you're using dan or the standard Gaggia one?


Standard. Pretty firm tamp.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Just to be clear. Actually the basket that comes with the happy donkey naked PF.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I couldn't resist any more, so on my late night bean shopping expedition tonight I threw an 18g VST in my shopping basket with my Red Brick. About time too I've been meaning to try one out for ages.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

Tried this today, knocked my grinder down to a pretty fine setting, and tried a new extraction/preinfusion technique, it tasted so good in both espresso and flat white, it cured my upgraditis I've had around my machine.







It seemed quite complex the notes of the espresso, certainly fruity, but the after notes were very nutty and warm. In the flat white, it was the strangest thing I've had in a while, the flavours were quite on the edge of my tongue (If not under!). I'm rambling, 'cause I'm so terrible at describing these things.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's what it's all about matey, forget any preconceptions of how decribing coffee should be done or said, it is just a case of saying how it made you feel, describe the sensations you personally felt, tasted, smelt, thought of etc and don't worry about what others may think of your description. Ones perception of flavour is totally individual so there is no such thing as a wrong answer!


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Anyone tried the current Red Brick? I'm sticking in an order tonight for monday, it sounds amazing from the description.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

That is an awful lot of fruit to pack into one cup. Slight under or overextraction would create totally different flavour profiles.

Could be a tricky one to get right. Nick is your Silvia alive and well?


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Silvia is PIDed alive and well! I might get a new boiler as a matter of being fussy but all in all she's grooving on it! I thought I had a jammed solenoid earlier but it turned out I had forgotten to flick the brew switch back on after I flushed via the steam wand!

The Brick may be trouble but it might also just be highly flexible, similar to what you said different extractions may give host to all sorts wonders! or it might just be a royal pain in the arse! I look forward to finding out either way.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

I had a bag last week. It's really good


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a bag resting at the moment - looking forward to trying it.


----------



## thomss (May 9, 2011)

Last time I tried Red Brick was about 2 months ago and is was roasted a little before that - I've got a bunch of Rave coffee to go through, will give RB another soon as I enjoyed it last time.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

I had a play today and can explicitly say the latest Red Brick is epic! I found it really flexible and easy to work with too.

Shot 1: 18.5g in, 94c, 35seconds, 45ml out = sweet and delicious, toffee with a slight almondy fruit stone quality, toasted marshmallow fo sho, slight bitter chocolate. Shot 2: 18g in, 94c, 30seconds, 40ml out(seriously pretty pour) = Even sweeter but with a mega fruit explosion in perfect balance, cherries, apple sauce and mango flesh, the toffees and marshmallows in shot 1 blend with the fruit and become jammy and saucy with a white chocolate finish! Espresso Heaven!

I have never found white chocolate in a coffee before and I totally dig it!


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Great news! I had a bag arrive this morning so will be trying it out in a few days! Didn't like the original red brick (the summer espresso it replaced was amazing) so looking forward to this new blend!


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I found the last Red Brick blend needed a lot of resting (especially with moderate to larger doses in the portafilter). I found it at its best between 2-3 weeks out of roast. Under 10 days and it tasted really salty (like bicarb) and in your face.

Looking forward to trying the new blend. Anyone have any suggestions on a good resting time?


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Whoops, double post - sorry!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> I had a play today and can explicitly say the latest Red Brick is epic! I found it really flexible and easy to work with too.
> 
> Shot 1: 18.5g in, 94c, 35seconds, 45ml out = sweet and delicious, toffee with a slight almondy fruit stone quality, toasted marshmallow fo sho, slight bitter chocolate. Shot 2: 18g in, 94c, 30seconds, 40ml out(seriously pretty pour) = Even sweeter but with a mega fruit explosion in perfect balance, cherries, apple sauce and mango flesh, the toffees and marshmallows in shot 1 blend with the fruit and become jammy and saucy with a white chocolate finish! Espresso Heaven!
> 
> I have never found white chocolate in a coffee before and I totally dig it!


Damn it, if I didnt already have soooo much coffee already i'd be buying some of this!


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I've ordered a couple of bags to try and i too have way to much in the cupboard 1xJail Break, Last weeks IMM and this weeks will be with me tomorrow + what i have open at the mo.

Go on you know you want to


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

All you with plenty, spare a thought those with none (this includes me). My Has Beans have gone AWOL just as I'm moving house!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

fatboyslim said:


> All you with plenty, spare a thought those with none (this includes me). My Has Beans have gone AWOL just as I'm moving house!


No sympathy for that man! Walking distance to St Ali !


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

Makes me a little gutted that i didn't get into coffee when i lived in London(Ealing for 4 years) Starbucks was my vendor of choice back then. Now i enjoy a decent coffee yet live in a major coffee black spot.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> No sympathy for that man! Walking distance to St Ali !


Good point, I'm now officially in London and might head over to St Ali's shortly


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Beauty of London - if you want to try the latest Square Mile Red Brick blend you can go to a coffee shop and try it!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Notes on St Martins Lane sells most of the Square Mile beans. Top tip - they get deliveries on Wednesdays so go weds afternoon or thurs morning for the freshest (you may need to ask).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

jimbow said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on a good resting time?


Very interested to hear opinions on this.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

repeat said:


> Very interested to hear opinions on this.


Mine was roasted monday and was perfectly usable and delicious by yesterday.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I tried this at Salt in London yesterday and agree - it was epic! In the cup it is a massive hit of marzipan!!

I got chatting to the guys at Salt and they agree the current Red Brick is awesome - they reckon the best this year.


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

mmmmm 2 bags in the cupboard.

Now do i leave them a couple more days or shall i crack open a bag tomorrow?


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've jumped on the new Red Brick tip and have ordered some Jirmiwahcu and Kangocho Peaberry too. Can't wait.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Great choices there tribs! The Jirmiwachu is stunning! If you like balls out fruity funk, the Kilimanjaro is gorgeous! Mine arrived this morning and in one brew has jumped straight into my top 5 coffees this season! It's not for the faint hearted though, it is a full on funk explosion! For experienced funketeers only!


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Indeed. I was very tempted by the Kilimanjaro Collection but I was desperate to get my hands on the new Red Brick. Its definitely next on my list when I finish this lot if its still available (fingers crossed). I am unashamedly a lover of the funk


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

The new red brick is however very prone to tasting like burnt toast when had with milk. I had two lattes on different days at prufrock that tasted like burnt toast so i decided to go home and try and experiment with it at home. I came to same conclusion at home even with different espresso formulas and two different kinds of milk. The espressos tasted fine by itself but once with milk it was a whole different story. A friend of mine suggests that the burnt toast taste is due to bad mixing of the crema and milk. A theory which I have yet to test out.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I experienced this burnt toast flavour in a long black the other day made with Red Brick - it lingered for about an hour afterwards! I think it's probably just a miss poured shot rather than the mix with milk as I've tasted a decent flat white with it that had none of these flavours.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive ordered a Bag. Had to join the party


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

The new Red Brick is awesome!

9 days post roast. The same grind setting as Nicaragua IMM 203 which yielded about 30g in 25 secs from 18.5g.

First shot was 27g in 30s from 18g. Strange fluffy grinds which stuck to the bottom of the tamper which has never happened before so had to WDT and retamp with a more obvious polish.

Similar mouthfeel to the Nic, smooth and creamy. Summer fruit crumble with a dollop of marzipan (I'm getting this a lot recently). Fantastic espresso!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Damm all this talk about nice coffee. I'll have to get a bag tomorrow. Plus I've just got 5 bags from hasbean - I'm going to be smacked up on coffee for a bit


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

So whats the general concensus - when to open the bag (It was roasted on 15th oct).

Im think of opening on day 7 and watching it evolve over 7-10 days, or is that too soon? Nice thats its 350g, the 250g bags tend to run out just as im understanding how to get the best out of the coffee


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I couldn't get to mine until day 9 but I'd go with your plan unless your short of beans. Agree about the 350g. Gives a little more room for experimentation.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

tribs said:


> The new Red Brick is awesome!
> 
> 9 days post roast. The same grind setting as Nicaragua IMM 203 which yielded about 30g in 25 secs from 18.5g.
> 
> ...


My opening shot of R'Brick was 18g, producing 31g in approx 26 seconds. Lovely sweet/acid balance, so happy with 1.7 ratio, not overly unique- 92C was the temp so have increased to 93 for tomorrows efforts.

Marzipan marzipan marzipan - ive noticed this trend in my shots recently, once identifed it seems to pop up all over the place. Touch of bicarb on finish leads me to think another 2-3 days rest would be more in range.

Ive tightened the grind a fraction , will try a 28-30 second shot tomorrow, possibly give it the 50 second treatment also for a laugh


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tried a few shots today, Sticking with 18g but changing up from 92 to 94C

1. 94C , producing 27g in 27 seconds. quite salty but stone fruits, blackcurrant powder-choc/vanilla finish. Not bright enough

2. 94C, producing 28g in 29 seconds. Pretty pour. The cups smelled aggressive. Salt dominated , bitter chocolate finish with some fruit but muddled flavours. Over extracted.

3. 94C, producing 31.5g in 26 seconds. Insane crema. Less salty, more transparent mouthfeel, Brighter, peachy, citrusy, touch of bitterness from the faster flow.

Some observations. 94C gives better crema than 92C

94C in my machine producing more dull, salty flavours and less clarity

None of the marzipan appears at this temperature

I need to repeat the above with 92C, I prefer the coffee from my machine at this temperature!

Im starting to favour 1.7 ratio over 1.55 in espresso

I want to temperature calibrate my machine, I might be running it hot.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

What I'm now more excited about than anything is the SweetShop Espresso which is coming back to Square Mile as a permanent feature next to Red Brick! I'm putting in an order for Monday and can't wait, it's gonna be wild!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Outlaw333 said:


> What I'm now more excited about than anything is the SweetShop Espresso which is coming back to Square Mile as a permanent feature next to Red Brick! I'm putting in an order for Monday and can't wait, it's gonna be wild!!!


Does sound interesting and a bit wild. Not cheap tho with postage on top.

Keep us updated


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Kilimanjaro (naturals) have all gone


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

The Jirmiwachu is just amazing in espresso, brewed, in milk. Also its a lot less fussy than the Red Brick with regards to grind. You gotta love naturals, though.


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bought a second bag of the kilamanjaro natural from prufrock just yesterday. Might be the last chance to get your hands on one.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Shame I'm all the way up here in Cheadle.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

I order regularly from Hasbean but have never tried Square Mile. It seems pretty pricey in comparison, is this justified by a jump in quality?


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Bear in mind that the bags Square Mile sell are 100g larger than Has Bean. This makes them only marginally more expensive.


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

I think Squaremile does consistently roast some great coffees like the Kilamanjaro Natural that just ran out. Or the Wote Yirgacheffe which was considerably better than Hasbean's roast.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

joshuachan28 said:


> I think Squaremile does consistently roast some great coffees like the Kilamanjaro Natural that just ran out.


Don't rub it in









I have to say, this is my first try of Square Mile beans and the quality has been exceptional. I have no qualms about ordering their beans at these prices again.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks, will have to give some a try when my current stock starts to run low.


----------



## joshuachan28 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good coffee can be had for a fraction of the price a good bottle of wine or whisky. The most expensive beans are probably the Panama Geishas that fetch maybe £30 a 250g bag? It's a much more affordable hobby to have, yet I feel just as rich and complex as wine and whisky. There so much to explore, so many flavours to encounter and coffee people are less snobbish (personal opinion!) than wine connoisseurs.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

The reason I justify the slight higher price-point of Square Mile offerings is that you are almost guaranteed something outstanding, unlike Steve who is a much larger affair, catering to for more palates and thus has to offer alot of 'crowd pleasers', Square Mile seem to focus on the wilder more adventurous side of coffee and aren't afraid of anything, I'm not saying Hasbean coffees are all like that and I'm not saying one is better than the other, I just tend to prefer walking on the wild side and paying a couple of extra quid is fine by me if the coffee is worth it.


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Agree - Squaremile is fantastic but Hasbean also produces some amazing "keep going back to" beans. They are just harder to find as he has a huge choice.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I also feel a bit like 350g is a better amount for espresso. When you can waste a hundred grams dialling it in you want to have some left to enjoy afterwards! 250g is perfect for IMM and brewed though in my opinion.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive had fantastic coffee from SquareMile beans, I quite like the 350g bags also, much more room to dial-in and explore. I wish other roasters would offer different sizes to 250g or 1000g


----------



## Toucan (Aug 16, 2012)

Just tried red brick for the first time this morning. Only 3 attempts so far so not quite perfect yet.

First impressions - somewhere in between the traditional style from Londinium and the brighter fruitier styles from Has Bean. I like it but perhaps a little boring. I'll continue to work with it though to see what I get!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Had some RB in a flat white from Blackwoods in Edinburgh on Friday. I was pretty unimpressed! It was really bland and didn't cut through the milk as it normally does. Not sure if this is just what the new version is like, or whether it wasn't being pulled at its best. The shop use a Synesso and Anfim combo. Going to buy a bag tomorrow and see if I can coax more out of it 

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

I was in Berlin a few weeks ago and had a fantastic Red Brick flat white in the Barn - was pleased they lived up to the hype!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah I had a cracking coffee at the barn! Loved their hydra. Did you go to Five Elephant Coffee by any chance?

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

No, only went to the two Barn locations and Bonanza. I mentioned Five Elephants to my relations; they went a few days after I left, but didn't think it was as good as the Barn. I'll be going back, so plenty more opportunities for tastings!


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Ace. In terms of atmosphere and vibe, I rated Five Elephant highest, even next to bonanza (zero atmosphere, unhelpful staff) and no fire no glory. Bonanza need more seats / less roasters!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Agree - Bonanza had pretty poor service! My relations didn't like the new Barn location either. I suppose it's good to have some cafes put more emphasis on coffee, but I hope it doesn't become the blueprint - getting coffee shouldn't be a religious experience ;-)


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

radish said:


> I was in Berlin a few weeks ago and had a fantastic Red Brick flat white in the Barn - was pleased they lived up to the hype!


Have you ever tried the Double Eye cafe on Akazienstraße? It's simply fantastic coffee. They do a Galao which is like a flat white in a glass originating from Portugal. Very, very good indeed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

AndyL said:


> Have you ever tried the Double Eye cafe on Akazienstraße? It's simply fantastic coffee. They do a Galao which is like a flat white in a glass originating from Portugal. Very, very good indeed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


Haven't tried it yet - my recent trip was my first to the city. Double Eye was on the list, but I felt bad about forcing my coffee obsessions on the relations! I'll definitely pay a visit the next time I'm over.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

repeat said:


> Agree - Squaremile is fantastic but Hasbean also produces some amazing "keep going back to" beans. They are just harder to find as he has a huge choice.


Placed an order with Squaremile for a back of Redbrick and one of their single estates, looking forward to seeing how they compare with Hasbean.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Initial thoughts: Redbrick delicious, Jirmiwachu undrinkable. I'll definitely be buying redbrick again but, to use someone from earlier's description of it, the 'funk' of Jirmiwachu is just too much for me. If anyone wants it I'll happily pass on for the cost of postage. I've had two doubles out of it.


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd happily take it off of your hands if you're absolutely positive you can't find anything to do with it (and of course noone has beaten me to it) It's Incredibly kind of you though mate.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Jirmiwachu is probably my favourite bean EVER.

But, the funk is like marmite I'm afraid.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Sorry BongoSteve, already gone. Marmite seems a good analogy as I could see why someone would like it but it's definitely not for me!


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

No worries mate, worth a shot!







Union deal is calling my name now I think...


----------

